# Hello All......



## Marlinp (21/10/15)

Hi all,

New guy here...I’ve been vaping for around 3 months now, got myself a Twisp Solo. I was aware of the other options out there but the reason I went for the Twisp is because of the convenience, the liquid, coils etc are readily available and nearby.

That said, I’m tired of this device, the battery life is terrible & the coil only lasts for 1 week max after that the vapour and taste is really poor.

Can anyone recommend a device / setup similar in size to the Twisp Solo but with a better battery life and one which doesn’t need a coil every week an also one of a better build quality?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New guy here...I’ve been vaping for around 3 months now, got myself a Twisp Solo. I was aware of the other options out there but the reason I went for the Twisp is because of the convenience, the liquid, coils etc are readily available and nearby.
> 
> ...


Welcome 

Congrats on making the switch. 

Regarding an upgrade, someone will be along shortly to recommend the Kangertech Subox.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (21/10/15)

Welcome man. Congrats on switching to life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marlinp (21/10/15)

thanks guys.....regarding the Subox....i dont think this would be ideal for me, it looks a bit cumbersome to carry around, i need something similar to the Twisp Solo..pen style


----------



## shaunnadan (21/10/15)

The ego one 2200mah option with the clr coils. That way your only replacing a sliver of cotton once a week. 

It's the best "pen style" device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## stevie g (21/10/15)

Low profile option not exactly pen style but best bang for buck and it is still small would be imo kanger subtank nano + Istick 40


----------



## Nova69 (21/10/15)

Have a look at the Eleaf ijust2 or get a ego one mega battery with either the subtank nano or mini.


----------



## R8B84 (21/10/15)

Ego one battery with a sub tank nano. Have two of those for my out and about vaping. Works well with the 0.5 and 1.2/1.5 ohm coils. The horizontal coils I often rebuild myself so will also save some bucks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (22/10/15)

not dissing anyone, even i was like this when i switched.
i wanted a penstyle device, probably to mimic the shape of a cigarette.
why is this, box mods are in my opinion just better.
better battery life, they dont roll and fall of tables.

my question is why aren't new vapers interested in a box shape device, but they are perfectly happy carrying around a BOX of cigarettes.. and a lighter..

if you choose a box mod, its not like you will now have to adapt to carrying this BOX around with you, you have been doing it for years.... the onoly different thing is now you will need to bring the BOX to your mouth....

that it....

anyway my 2c..... have a good day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marlinp (22/10/15)

I don’t think that would apply to me……I hated carrying my cigarettes and would pawn them to the wife to carry every chance I got. I guess I like the pen-style because it resembles a cigarette and for me it’s a little easier to carry.

Also, thanks guys for the suggestions, I’m going to try and find these products..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> thanks guys.....regarding the Subox....i dont think this would be ideal for me, it looks a bit cumbersome to carry around, i need something similar to the Twisp Solo..pen style


I am a new vaper, as in I started on monday. In my mind I was deadset against the box mods, and also wanted a pen style. Thanks to a forum member here I scored a great deal on a pen device and a box device. I was lucky tho and got an Istick mini 10w - so it is tiny.

I used the pen for about an hour until I realised that it is actually more in the way than my box. I changed to the box and my mum stole the pen - she likes the pen but also prefers the smaller mod. It is easier to store in my bag or pocket and works great. So my advice would be go visit a vape store near you ask them to let you hold the various mods so you can see what suits you best.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marlinp (22/10/15)

thats the other thing....my nearest vape store is about 50km away


----------



## Wyvern (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> thats the other thing....my nearest vape store is about 50km away


Then your best bet is to speak to vapers near you - I actually would stop anyone I saw vaping and speak to them - in the pub or in the street.


----------



## Marlinp (22/10/15)

95% of the people that i've see vaping are using a Twisp device. The Twisp Solo on a fully charged battery and a brand new coil is awesome, i just want another pen style device that can give me the same effect over a prolonged period of time....


----------



## MJ INC (22/10/15)

I would wait a little while if your waiting on the pen device to check out the joyetech ego one VT and CT along the with the new kangertech subvod


----------



## argief (22/10/15)

@Marlinp my friend, if you think the twisp is awesome in any way you don't know what you're in for... There is a world out there to discover!  

Pen styles are great for the odd stealth vape but once you've had a box, seriously doubt you will be stealth vaping much! 

Subtank mini is a great choice! I would highly recommend you make the 50km drive to a vape shop before you are perhaps disappointed again.... Vape gear is serious stuff! You need to see this stuff in real life, feel it in your hand, to set your perceptions right. I'm sure the vriendly assistant will let you try a few services to help you make your choice! 

You'll never forget your first time to a vape shop, the day your world changed. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marlinp (22/10/15)

Hold on……to me my twisp is “one” device, meaning, I cant change the battery for another make cos it wont fit…are you guys saying that I can “make-up” my own pen-style device using different components from different manufactures??


----------



## Petrus (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> thats the other thing....my nearest vape store is about 50km away


Today you can order from a vendor and get your goodies the next day, most of the times cheaper than a walk in shop.


----------



## PeterHarris (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> Hold on……to me my twisp is “one” device, meaning, I cant change the battery for another make cos it wont fit…are you guys saying that I can “make-up” my own pen-style device using different components from different manufactures??


yes.

the tank is the part that holds the juice - that screws onto your MOD.
the mod is the thing that holds your battery.
sometimes the battery can be removed from the MOD, or sometimes its built in.

go check out some retailers websites... that should give you a good idea if what is actually out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

For value for money Kangertech starter kit is a solid choice


----------



## ET (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> thats the other thing....my nearest vape store is about 50km away



Dude, @Sirvape will be opening a store end of the month. In Durbs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

Marlinp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New guy here...I’ve been vaping for around 3 months now, got myself a Twisp Solo. I was aware of the other options out there but the reason I went for the Twisp is because of the convenience, the liquid, coils etc are readily available and nearby.
> 
> ...


@Marlinp welcome,I've a feeling you'll get a ton of help selecting a new set up


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

Wyvern said:


> I am a new vaper, as in I started on monday. In my mind I was deadset against the box mods, and also wanted a pen style. Thanks to a forum member here I scored a great deal on a pen device and a box device. I was lucky tho and got an Istick mini 10w - so it is tiny.
> 
> I used the pen for about an hour until I realised that it is actually more in the way than my box. I changed to the box and my mum stole the pen - she likes the pen but also prefers the smaller mod. It is easier to store in my bag or pocket and works great. So my advice would be go visit a vape store near you ask them to let you hold the various mods so you can see what suits you best.


@Wyvern this Is a great placee to get the real dope on all vapeing questions,welcome aboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marlinp (24/10/15)

Do other manufacturers make tanks and coils that would fit the Twisp Solo battery?


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/10/15)

yes any tank that has a ego style connector ( i.e not 510 connector ) will fit. A good example is the protank 3 mini. I own two and love them.Where are you based @Marlinp

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlinp (24/10/15)

In Durban but about 50km from Gateway 
Any tanks i can check out that would fit a Twisp Solo battery?


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/10/15)

I can mail you a protank 3 if you would like to try. Just needs a coil

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/10/15)

It looks like the Twisp Solo is a slimline device and the battery is only a 150mAh battery. If you enlarge the pic of the Solo Atomizer, it looks like a custom fit as well, or at least similar to the older cigalikes like the NJoy series.
I'm not so sure that this is going to be any good for any EGO or 510 style atomizer for that matter.

I cannot think that the 150mAh (even with the intended atty) is going to last beyond just a few puffs before it's back to the charger for 2 or 3 hours, but I see there is also a 280mAh version of the battery for the 'power hungry' people.

On the Twisp Edge Atomizer you can clearly see it's a 510 threaded device and most of us familiar with the older Twisp Clearo know that those are at least an EGO style.

Pfft, why am I not surprised that there are no product details like size, fitting types etc. available on the site. It's clearly not intended for the average informed vaper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Khan83 (24/10/15)

PeterHarris said:


> not dissing anyone, even i was like this when i switched.
> i wanted a penstyle device, probably to mimic the shape of a cigarette.
> why is this, box mods are in my opinion just better.
> better battery life, they dont roll and fall of tables.
> ...


Strangely enough I switched from a Twisp to a Subox Mini & although I love the mini to bits I just purchased an Evod Mega today itself.

It wont hold a candle to the Subox but I personally feel that there's just something about a pen style devices that feels more natural when trying to emulate smoking .


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

Thanks guys I didn't know the Twisp clear was compatible with anything else I was just about to throw the battery away. 
Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to the vape shop I go


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

oops. did not know the solo differs that much

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

